# Garden tractor daze portage wi july 12 13 14



## bret (Jun 21, 2013)

2nd Annual “Garden Tractor Daze” in Portage, WI
Columbia County Fairgrounds
(Veterans Memorial Field)
July 12th-14th 2013

SHOW OPENS:
Friday at Noon-5:00 pm,
Saturday 8:00 am-5:00 pm,
Sunday 8:00 am-Noon.

2012 Garden Tractor Daze "BEST IN SHOW WINNER" with "Ingersoll Big Boy"
Owned by Scott Morris

This Show is Running in Conjunction with
“VINTAGE GARDEN TRACTOR CLUB OF AMERICA’S” 2013 REGIONAL SHOW
(VGTCOA) This is going to be a Great Show again! 317 show pieces at our first show last year, bring yours lets see if we can double it this year! **** 24 hour security on all weekend, and completely locked & fenced in grounds.

OTHER ACTIVITIES HAPPENING: Pedal Pulls, Garden Tractors, Farm Tractors, Hit & Miss Engines,
Indoor Flea Market (different building than farm toy show), Outdoor Flea Market and Tractor Swap Meet,
Parade, Tractor Balancing Beam, Barrel Train Rides for Kids.

WE ARE LOOKING FOR MORE GARDEN TRACTOR - FLEA MARKET VENDORS, FARM TOY
SHOW VENDORS, AND TOY FARMERS FOR MORE AMAZING DISPLAYS.

Garden Tractor “Make Competition” for next year: What ever make of Garden Tractor shows the most tractors during the
show, they will hold the honorary title till next years show. So if more Case, Ingersoll & Colt show up than say John Deere, it
is a Colt Case Ingersoll show until next year, if more Cub Cadet show up than Case Ing Colt or John Deere, it was a Cub Cadet
show…and so on. Make sure to tell your friends to bring your brand, all will be welcome every year to hold the title on any given
year. Contact your club or groups now to make sure your brand wins the title by having the most in attendance that weekend.
**** FYI JOHN DEERE WON LAST YEAR 

Garden tractor judging by attendees for the 12 best Garden Tractors, plaques awarded to winners. One best in show winner.
Garden Tractors that have been featured in Lawn & Garden Tractor Magazine committed to attending.
Free Parking ALWAYS - even truck and trailers.
Hotel discounts available (We sold out the
hotels last year so call ASAP)
On site facilities with showers
Call for more details:
Bret 608-297-7400
Spaces are going fast Call ASAP
Exhibitors/swap vendors gates open 6:00 am both days
Admission for the General Public $5.00 | Children Under 5 FREE
FREE Admission to anyone showing tractors​


----------

